# How does one loosen up a ND 2 speed hub that refuses to spin normally?



## Sped Man (May 26, 2014)

My New Departure 2 speed hub seems to be stuck like if someone tighten it up. I tried to turn the wheel manually outside the bike and it refuses to spin normally. My question is how does one loosen the hub so it spins normally? I don't want to ruin anything by using the wrong tool or techique. Any help will be greatly appreciated  

Background info: 
I noticed today that my chain kept falling off every 4 revolutions. I soon realized that my rear wheel was loose. Those damn pot holes again claim another victim! Well, I walked the bike home. When I got it home I moved the rear wheel back to tighten the chain. Once I tightened the wheel I noticed that the bike was very hard to pedal. I removed the rear wheel and found that somehow my rear hub wouldn't spin easily. It was hard to spin. I believe the bolts somehow got tightened up during the ride or walk home. Suggestions?


----------



## THE STIG (May 26, 2014)

loosen brake arm jam nut, hold brake arm in place on race and turn axle clockwise with square end on axle
you have the splined washer on chain side that keys the race to the dropout


----------



## bikecrazy (May 26, 2014)

bent axle?


----------



## Sped Man (May 26, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> loosen brake arm jam nut, hold brake arm in place on race and turn axle clockwise with square end on axle
> you have the splined washer on chain side that keys the race to the dropout




You want me to loosen the brake arm nut, turn the axle clockwise from the square side of the axle while holding what? Should I be holding the cog? Should I remove the cog?

One more thing Stig, Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sped Man (May 26, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> bent axle?




I hope not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It appears to be straight. It feels more like it is jammed shut. I might need but I doubt it new bearings. This hub was NOS. It has only been mounted a few months.


----------



## frankster41 (May 26, 2014)

Is there a reaction disc in the picture here? Without it when you brake the axle tightens the guts inside the hub. I bought a ND 2 spd wheel and the hub shell was split in three places. Even though yours was NOS someone might have removed the reaction disc. If the disc is gone good luck loosening it.


----------



## THE STIG (May 26, 2014)

hold the brake arm on the race to keep it from turning the race as twisting the axle clockwise
assemble the same in reverse to set bearing load


----------



## Sped Man (May 26, 2014)

frankster41 said:


> Is there a reaction disc in the picture here? Without it when you brake the axle tightens the guts inside the hub. I bought a ND 2 spd wheel and the hub shell was split in three places. Even though yours was NOS someone might have removed the reaction disc. If the disc is gone good luck loosening it.




Where is the reaction disc located? It is on the outside or inside the hub? Do you have a diagram of how the parts are place in order of assembly?  The Stig helped me get it loose again. Before I reassemble the bike I want to make sure that disc is there. Please let me know of its location. Thanks


----------



## Sped Man (May 26, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> hold the brake arm on the race to keep it from turning the race as twisting the axle clockwise
> assemble the same in reverse to set bearing load




And BINGO WAS HIS NAME! THANKS STIG. IT WORKED! I REALLY APPRECIATE IT. THANKS AGAIN! YOUR THE MAN!


----------



## THE STIG (May 26, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> you have the splined washer on chain side that keys the race to the dropout




  ^^ without this, it'll keep doing that


----------



## frankster41 (May 26, 2014)

The reaction disc looks like a washer with about 20+ notches on one side and on the other side of it there is a machined rectangle that fits in the dropuot. This is on the cog or sprocket side. Do not ride without it! Sorry I do not have a picture of one.


----------



## RJWess (May 26, 2014)

*Reaction Disc*

This is a reaction disk.


----------



## Sped Man (May 26, 2014)

Don't have one! Can anything else be substituted? I have a fat washer that is half correct on one side but the other side is flat. I am tempted to grind it on one side to create that rectangular slot. Has anyone tried to make one?

The raised side looks like a Johnny Joint Washer. I wonder if they sell these a bit smaller. One could weld one to another washer that has the grooves on the other side.

Would a chain tensioner work here? One would have to grind down one side of the axle or use a flat nut there. The tension screw would rest on the nut or flattened axle screw preventing the rotation of the axle.


----------



## THE STIG (May 26, 2014)

it keys the axle to the frame so it won't turn, wait for the right one, somebody has them .


----------



## videoranger (May 26, 2014)

Sped Man. the reaction disc fits onto the end of the bearing race and the teeth mesh with the teeth shown. The problem with trying to make one would be getting the teeth to mesh. Since the race is part of the axle, the reaction disc keeps the axle from turning. You'll need to find one.


----------



## Spence36 (May 29, 2014)

Yup with out that disc it doesn't work I learned years ago the hard way also but it's the second most important part    Of a ND two speed I have bought post was ND two speeds just to get that disc .. 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------

